# Sig Sauer P320



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

So I just got my Sig P320 two weeks ago and I have put 200 rounds down range and love the gun it shoots great, feels great in my hand, and over just feels like quality. I have had zero problems with my p320 and will keep this thread updated each time I take it out. I recently read another forum post where the guy after 2000 rounds has had nothing but trouble with his p320, his barrel is peening and are having FTF issues. After reading about this it has me worried about my purchase has anyone else had these issues with their P320?

:smt071 :smt071


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Second Range Trip*

Well despite it being cold and super windy I managed to make it to the range today I was only able to get my hands on 100 rounds and so only put 50 through my P320 and used the other 50 with my EDC which is a Springfield XDS-9, So as of today I have 267 rounds through my P320 with 0 problems everything has gone bang of first try and even been on paper! Today while I was shooting my P320 I practiced shooting my followup shots right at trigger reset instead of full trigger pull for each shot and oh boy did this make a difference I was able to shoot the same hole all day... or at lest it felt like it but in all reality this did seem to make a nice increase in accuracy of my followup shots. So far I am loving my P320 it is way more accurate then I am and has a nice trigger which is the biggest change from my XDS other then size. Ill keep everyone updated on my next trip out. Here is what I have used so far as ammo, 100 Federal brass 115gr fmj, 100 federal aluminum 115gr fmj, 50 Perfecta 115gr fmj, 17 Federal Hydra Shock 124gr hsjhp.


----------



## iwilc2 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a full size P320 in 40S&W and have 500 rounds through it including WWB, Federal, and 300 rounds of handloads. no problems at all really like this gun



Len


----------



## gilesk5673 (Oct 5, 2014)

I picked one up this week. Incredible when it comes to accuracy. But out of 100 rounds I had 11 rounds not eject properly and 1 soft primer strike. Needless to say I'm a little concerned.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have not had any problems with it as of yet I am sorry to hear you are what kind of ammo were you using when you had the problems?


----------



## gilesk5673 (Oct 5, 2014)

It was perfecta 115grain


----------



## contingencyx (Oct 9, 2014)

I recently got my Sig P320 (which are rare to find in CA) and I absolutely love it. Feels great in my hands and is now part of my every day carry.

In fact, some friends and I recently put my Sig through a bit of a torture test to see how much the Sig could take. We even made a video, check it out if you're interested: Sig Sauer P320 Torture Test by: Contingency X - YouTube


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Cool vid, figured the sandy water (California mud) would cause the most havoc on it.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

Great video I am glad to see it held up well until the end luckily for me there are not to many beaches in Iowa :smt082. I am going to get mine out this Saturday and get at lest another 50 rounds down range. I would add mine to my EDC but cannot find anyone making holsters for them yet and I personally am not a fan of open carry.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

The weather has been working against me latly but I made it out yesterday and was able to get my hands on another 100 rounds so I got 50 more through my P320, and 50 through my XDS. the P320 was perfect I love to shoot this gun still 0 problems and is running great!


----------

